# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  site inaccessible avec mon ip public en local

## Pol63

bonjour

j'ai fait un site asp.net / silverlight / wcf sur iis de windows 7

depuis l'extrieur http://a.b.c.d  fonctionne
en local si je tape cette meme url ca me donne ca :

*Forbidden*

 You don't have permission to access this file on this server.  
Cheyenne/2.2.8 Server at localhost Port 80

certains me diraient de faire http://localhost, mais wcf n'est pas d'accord ... 
je n'ai pas russi  rgler le cross domain de wcf donc je cherche maintenant du ct d'IIS ^^

merci

----------


## Michal

Bonjour,
Vu le message, je dirais que tu es quip d'une freebox et que le port 80 de la box n'est pas redirig vers ton serveur IIS.

Il faut donc ajouter cette transmission de port dans la config de la box  ::):

----------


## Pol63

mon pc est en dmz, depuis l'extrieur ca fonctionne bien, c'est l'inverse (oui je sais c'est tonnant ^^)

----------


## Michal

Non dans ce cas c'est "normal". On ne peut pas accder directement  l'ip externe depuis le rseau qui est derrire cette ip. La solution consisterait  monter un dns ou jouer avec le fichier hosts : j'imagine que quand ta solution devra tre mise en production, a ne sera pas un accs par ip mais par nom dns, non ? Autant faire a tout de suite  ::ccool:: 

Comme a, dans ton dns interne ou ton fichier hosts, tu indiques que www.mondomaine.fr doit aller sur l'ip interne de ton serveur. De l'extrieur, il faut faire la mme chose : faire pointer www.mondomaine.fr vers ton ip externe. 
Ensuite, c'est ton serveur IIS qui va se dbrouiller  ::): 

Voir DNS, IIS et sous-domaines  :;):

----------


## Pol63

si je ping mon ip publique depuis mon rseua derrire cette ip ca passe

le soucis c'est que IIS me mets forbidden

memem en ayant ajout dans le fichier hosts
127.0.0.1 moi.hd.free.fr

quant  la mise en production, c'est un site perso est temporaire avec 3 boutons ^^
d'ailleurs c'est moche, j'ai fait une page html hberg chez free avec redirect visible vers mon ip  ::aie::

----------

